# Expand Customer Support Hours Really 9am-6pm



## hasharp (Aug 22, 2015)

With 8am - 6pm customer support hours we on the east coast have to wait till 11am before we can call in and people on the west coast can't get support after 6pm. People work ya know


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

hasharp said:


> With 8am - 6pm customer support hours we on the east coast have to wait till 11am before we can call in and people on the west coast can't get support after 6pm. People work ya know


Sure people work. That means 9PM on the east coast. That's pretty late and enough time to get customer service. 6PM is enough for those on the west coast that get off at 5PM. Everyone has a phone on them. You have lunch breaks and so on.

It's far worse with east coast business hours that I have to deal with. I have to deal with a company on a easy coast early before before they close at like 5PM, or 6PM if I'm lucky. Which is 2-3PM for me before they close up. Bad enough with a LIVE show on the East Coast where you might see the screwup's and it's Pre-Recorded for the West Coast where it's cut out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JBDragon said:


> Sure people work. That means 9PM on the east coast. That's pretty late and enough time to get customer service. 6PM is enough for those on the west coast that get off at 5PM. Everyone has a phone on them. You have lunch breaks and so on.


But sometimes you need to be in front of the box. Evening hours for people west of the Mississippi is a good thing.


----------



## imrf (Apr 18, 2014)

JBDragon said:


> Sure people work. That means 9PM on the east coast. That's pretty late and enough time to get customer service.


Actually their support closes at 8pm EST, and no, that's really not enough time. Tivo outsources that support anyways, it's not like it costs much money to have their call center in Manila to have longer hours or a second support shift.


----------

